# Word 2003 Seitenzahlen (römisch)



## Lambock (30. Oktober 2006)

*Moin Moin, *

ich schreibe gerade an meinem Praktikumsbericht und wir müssen bei dem Anhang hinter her das so machen, das die Seitenzahlen mit der römischen 1 anfangen! aber vorher mussten wir das so machen das alles mit zahlen nummeriert wird. habe es schon oft probiert, aber wenn ich das bei der seite ändern will, fängt er immer wieder ganz oben an! es soll aber erst ab seite 12 mit römischen ziffern sein! 

kann mich vllt. einer helfen?

danke schonma im voraus

mfg

lambock


----------



## komatphil (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

du kannst die Autowerte formatieren (siehe Anhang), da kannst du dann römische Seitenzahlen angeben und auch die Startwerte bei der die Nummerierung starten soll.


----------



## Grimreaper (1. November 2006)

Ich verstehe das Problem anders... Mit der Lösung hätte er auf Seiten 1-12 gar keine Seitenzahlen. Ich glaub aber er möchte zuerst arabische Zahlen, dann römische haben. Sollte machbar sein in dem man an der betreffenden Stelle einen Abschnittswechsel macht, hab ich aber selber nie probiert.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

